# buffed im irc



## Reollyn (13. Mai 2008)

hallo,

vielleicht wäre es ja sinnvoll, einen buffed IRC-Channel anzulegen..dort muesste man auch nicht immer ins forum etc. und kann so viel schneller seine fragen stellen oder einfach nur smalltalk halten.

mfg

reollyn

p.s: man koennte ja noch spiel spezifische channels machen wie z.B. #buffed.wow oder #buffed.hdro
etc.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

gibts schon.
guck dir mal zams blogs an

da http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog_detail?blogID=1957788
#buffed.de


----------



## Reollyn (13. Mai 2008)

könntest du mir nen link schicken? oder einfach nur die channel namen sagen? wusste ich nicht, bin ein bisschen hier rumgesurft und dachte warum halt nicht ne^^


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

kam der edit wohl zu spät also #buffed.de
http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog_detail?blogID=1957788


----------



## Wagga (30. Januar 2009)

Bin nun auch in #buffed angemeldet.
Unter: Wagga


----------



## x3n0n (30. Januar 2009)

Du meinst hoffentlich #buffed.de


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch da angemeldet unter lerioma^^

nja guckt mal bei zam da wo der das erklärt bei den blogs einer hatt da ein kommentar gemnacht da issn link da kommt man ohne download in den chat rein^^


----------

